# Track Cleaning/Locomotive



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello All!


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello All! 

I have read many posts on the subject buy I have about 200' (mainline) inside track and 125' (mainline) outside track that I try to clean and keep clean often. My question is I have used such as a drywall sander to Scotch Brite Pads. Would a Lgb Track Cleaning Loco be worth while? Any other options? 

Brandon


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lots of options, lots of opinions.

You did not mention the rail material, but I'm guessing brass.

I would suggest reading my page on this: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**

To answer your specific question, the LGB track cleaning loco (I owned one prior to switching to stainless steel track) works well, provided you maintain the cleaning wheels.

It can make your brass rail shiny clean, and with basically no effort on your own.

Not cheap, but for the right person it's a dream.

Regards, Greg*


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of the LGB track cleaning engines and I only use it when the track hasn't been used for a long time and there is a lot of oxidation and crud. The rest of the time I use the dry wall sander with a green scotch bright pad. I'm a little worried that the grinding pads on the LGB will remove some of the track as well as the surface film. I think that for occasional use it is fine. I wouldn't use it for regular cleaning.

I once had the LGB cleaner derail (engine part) and I wasn't paying attention. The grinder kept going and I ended up with a small divot in the track.

Chuck


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

In my case it depends on the situation and why you are considering the LGB Track Cleaning Loco.

My crawl space layout is hung 4' below the joists above. I bought an LGB TCL to clean the brass track there because much of the layout is very inconvenient to clean. Additionally there are a LOT of dead end sidings and in my opinion nothing cleans sidings like the LGB TCL since you can drive it (over very dirty track) into the siding and back (several times as needed). For general cleaning I use a G-Clean track cleaning car with an LGB 50040 track cleaning block in it. 

I bought another LGB TCL to clean the garage layout because the brass track there is also very hard to get to and the lower deck only has a 9" clearance making it impossible to clean any other way.

I know of nothing other than the TCL that follows the curve of the track and effectively cleans sharp curves and turnouts. Most cleaners ride the flat top of the rails while the soft abrasive disk of the TCL wraps around the head of the rails. Flat rail head cleaners cannot touch the rails where there is anything sticking up above the rail head such as LGB Track Magnets. They simply bounce up and over the magnets missing one or both sides of the rails. Actually there is one other thing that does - the LGB track cleaner pads that fit on some small LGB rolling stock.


The main outside track is Aristo-Craft stainless steel track with LGB nickle plated turnouts so I use non-abrasive cleaners there. The other outside layout is all Aristo-Craft stainless steel track and turnouts and I use a couple different types of track cleaning and sweeper cars.

I would ask:
1. Is your track brass? If so is it new (which may need less frequent cleaning)?
2. Is your track difficult to get to with a hand cleaner?
3. Do you have sharp (4' or 5' diameter curves) which track cleaning cars have difficulty cleaning and not derailing?
4. Is your layout relatively large (or do you just not want the hassle of cleaning it)?
5. Do you have (or plan to have) a lot of dead end sidings?
6. Is your layout indoors (where it may seldom need cleaning) or outdoors (where you may need to clean more often due to a lot more than brass tarnishing).
7. Do you just plain like the idea of having an LGB TCL (I enjoy using them).

It is true that if not watched the TCL can stall and grind a bit of track and if left long enough it can destroy the track. I have track that was used in a commercial operation where I had to throw some parts away but since I watch and listen to the TCL I have never had it damage any track. If considering buying a used TCL you should be somewhat careful to be sure that everything works right as parts might (or might not) be in short supply.

The replacement wheels are expensive so using the TCL as the only track cleaner on a large layout can get somewhat expensive.

In fact, depending on the size of the layout, the cost of a TCL may be less than the difference between buying brass or stainless steel track.

If you like the LGB TCL, and can comfortably afford it, you may want to go ahead and buy it. If the price would stretch your budget and you are hesitant about buying a TCL, you may opt for something else now since a track cleaning car or hand cleaning is probably going to be a back up plan for you anyway.

Advice from others is always a good idea but it is unlikely anyone else can make as good a recommendation as your gut feeling when it tells you what you should do.

You could say that potential TCL track damage is prototypical:




















Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Train-Li has the replacement wheels at a much more reasonable cost that the usual LGB price.

Greg


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Posted By bstanifer on 02 Mar 2012 01:14 PM 
Hello All! 

I have read many posts on the subject buy I have about 200' (mainline) inside track and 125' (mainline) outside track that I try to clean and keep clean often. My question is I have used such as a drywall sander to Scotch Brite Pads. Would a Lgb Track Cleaning Loco be worth while? Any other options? 

Brandon 


With 200' of track indoors I wonder why you are trying to "clean and keep clean often." I can often go as much as a year or more without cleaning my inside brass track. When I do clean the track I only clean where it needs cleaning for smooth train running.

Are you looking for bright and shiny rail heads? If so you may be cleaning too much. If the loco runs smoothly the track is clean electrically.

If you use an LGB TCL to get your rail heads bright and shiny you may be wearing your rail heads out prematurely. The TCL's are prone to zebra striping as the wheels can bounce on the tracks (this is another topic entirely). Zebra striped tracks can be perfectly clean electrically.

I am wondering about the locos you are using. If you are running 0-4-0's (especially without shoes/sliders) your situation may have more to do with track contact than with track cleaning.

Some locos with rigid motor blocks "rock" on the tracks often with only a single wheel in contact with the rails.

I try to avoid 0-4-0's, 0-6-0's and 2-4-0's running by themselves and I usually find a way (ball bearing wheels in tenders or in other rolling stock) to increase the track contacts. I have also found many locos with internal contacts (carbon brushes) that simply were not making contact with the drivers resulting in loss of electrical contact with the rails.

On the other hand if you just happen to like small locos (or Handcars and Fortuna Flyers etc.) then you ARE going to need extra clean tracks.

With 125' of outdoor track I would be hesitant to buy and run an LGB TCL on that track if you have any trees or other greenery nearby. You might end up using a lot of cleaning disks due to garden contaminants. I am guessing here as I never have run my TCL's outside.

You may wish to replace your 125' of outdoor track with stainless steel track and either use your brass track indoors or sell it. Someone posted that dealers will now have to pay to have track shipped to them which may significantly increase the cost of future track.

I am NOT trying to tell you what you should do - just to point out the things that you may want to think about. In the end it is your money and your layout so do whatever makes YOU happy.

Good luck,

Jerry

> 
LGB Track Cleaning Wheels (Complete Set)
[ML-67267]
$27.95
















Click to enlarge 
*Orignal LGB Part* (MSRP: $31.99)
*** Limited Availability Due to Banruptcy in Germany *** Track cleaning wheels *with inner plastic wheel*


http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/t...p-332.html


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When replacing the cleaning wheels on the LGB TCL, I alternate between replacement pads vs full disk/screw/pad replacements. 

The plastic diiscs are important as they raise the cleaner above the plastic frogs to eliminate wear on the plastic frogs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, due to the consistent flangeway depth, but not all frog flangeways are the same depth as LGB. LGB did standardize this in their products, and all of that worked fine as long as everything was LGB. That flange can wear down pretty fast on the TCL, it's not real thick, especially on metal frogs of other manufacturer's turnouts. 

But it's a great track cleaning device when kept in shape. 

Greg


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Another option is the LGB 50050 Track Cleaning Attachment.













I tried one for the first time today and I was pleasantly surprised with how well it worked.

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yep, might be another option, but not in the same group that can remove oxide from track like sandpaper or the powered abrasive of the tcl... 

Greg


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

*"not in the same group that can remove oxide from track like sandpaper or the powered abrasive of the tcl..."*

I have no idea what is meant by that. 


Brandon had asked: *"Any other options?" 

*
I was offering an additional option to him.

The 50050 CAN remove oxide but it is gentle enough that it can be used to KEEP the track clean and PREVENT oxide from accumulating. I was actually very surprised at how much oxide was removed by the 50050 in a single pass around my layout. The 50050 can be an inexpensive way to keep brass track clean. It is much less expensive than the LGB TCL and may be an excellent option for someone with *"200' (mainline) inside track and 125' (mainline) outside track that I try to clean and keep clean often." *Brandon could probably afford to buy both a 50050 for his outside layout and another for his inside layout if he happens to have cars that the 50050 would fit.

The 50050 appears to have the very same ABRASIVE type as do the wheels of the LGB Track Cleaning Locomotive and the LGB 50040 Track Cleaning Pad. 

I for one would NEVER use sandpaper on my brass track.

My favorite track cleaners (because they ALL work on my sharpest curves with or without track magnets) are the LGB Track Cleaning Locomotive, the LGB 50040 Track Cleaning Block and now the LGB 50050 Track Cleaning Attachment.

An interesting side note about the 50050 is that when, mounted on a LGB 4135s Sound Car with LGB Ball Bearing Wheels (to electrically power the sound system), the 4135s becomes sort of a Track Inspection Car in that the sound is directly linked to the cleanliness of the track it is riding on. If oxidation or anything else prevents a good electrical contact with the 4135s wheels the sound would hesitate or stop. This is something I have just begun to appreciate and play with.

LGB says (below) that the 55050 will "keep clean track clean." I think it can do more than that but the small pads would probably require more frequent replacement if used on rails with a lot of oxidation. The limiting factor might be the type of loco pushing the car with the 50050 in that an 0-4-0 would need much cleaner track to run on than perhaps the NW-2 that I elected to use.

Perhaps the difference is between products designed for heavy cleaning of track that has been left to oxidize over time vs products designed for track maintenance to keep the layout in good operating condition. 


In the book "Explore LGB" it is stated:

*Track Cleaning* 

_Dirty track is the most frequent cause of poor train operation, especially on outdoor layouts. The ultimate solution to the track cleaning problem is the 20670 Track Cleaning Loco. It automatically cleans the rails without damaging them. Just put it on the track, start it up and watch it work. _

_If you want a bit more exercise, use the hand-held 50040 Track Cleaning Block. _

_For regular maintenance, use the 50050 Track Cleaning Attachment. It will not remove a heavy accumulation of grime, but it will help keep clean track clean. It fits on the bottom of many LGB two-axle cars, like the “4040” series tank cars. _
* 
All of the LGB track cleaning tools use synthetic cleaning materials that "erase" dirt without damaging the rails.*_ Do not use strong abrasives, like sandpaper or emery cloth, to clean the track. They will grind away the rails and leave scratches that attract more dirt. Also, do not use steel wool. The metal fibers can damage your trains. _

_Hint: The cleaning pads used on the 20670, 50040 and 50050 can be saturated with 50010 Smoke and Cleaning Fluid for easier and more effective cleaning._

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the LGB 0-4-0 engine and tender, with power cable between the 2 and drag the 4021 car with the 50050 attachment around and find it keeps rails clean. 
I use the TCL only after not running trains for a long time and acid rain has made the rails not conduct.


----------

